# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Cổng mua.vn :Bánh trung thu chính hãng Kinh Đô chỉ có 120.000 chỉ có tại congmua.vn!

## bocghenem

Giá tốt hôm nay: Bánh trung thu chính hãng Kinh Đô Voucher Trị Giá 231.000đ Còn 120.000đ (tiết kiệm 48%) Chỉ Có Tại Cổng mua.vn !

www.congmua.vn .

----------

